

The New Xbox Kinect - kenjackson
http://www.theverge.com/2013/5/21/4353232/kinect-xbox-one-hands-on

======
sp332
That is a lot more processing than I expected them to have built-in. I'm also
impressed with the quality of the audio processing, which I didn't really
think about before.

